# Euro re-incarnation of ViP922



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks much interesting http://www.myechostar.com/Products/ConnectedDevices/HDS-600RS.aspx


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like something out of the 80's


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Have you seen Sling HD box ?


----------

